
Show HN: Publishd – Simple deal software - mkelso
http://publishd.co
======
IanCal
This looks really interesting.

I'm not your target audience, but it took me a while to get what you meant by
"deal". A quick example might go a long way here, or slightly different
phrasing through the page (promotions?), or examples of why you're better than
who else is in the area (I assume groupon?)

Also, please, _please_ remove smoothscroll. I find it very hard to navigate
your site with scrolling as it all moves at a different speed to all my other
browsing. I flick slightly to go down a bit on the page and end up in the
footer.

~~~
degenerate
The intro video shows people holding "G" and "LS" papers which stand for
Groupon and LivingSocial, so yes this company is trying to offer a similar
service, while trying to focus on more control over the publishing methods. It
really does need a quick example on the homepage though, because STEP 1 -
Build and STEP 2 - Publish are so overly generic I can't understand what this
product even does. If it involves setting up a _% off_ using a web interface
and then copy/pasting links to facebook, use an example or case study to get
that point across. Unfortunately Groupon severely tainted this type of
business so you have to be more transparent of what's involved if you want to
be the good guy and provide a better service for sellers.

------
mkelso
Publishd currently enables businesses to build and sell branded deals, gifts
and vouchers to their network across social media, web and email.

~~~
dang
We added "Show HN" to the title since you appear to have made this project.
That's the local convention for such posts.

------
jbob2000
I don't get it. So I create deals and then hand the links out to people?

(P.S. Your name is highly incongruent with your service; I thought it was a
service about self-publishing written works.)

~~~
kevingmcelroy
Hi there. Im sorry you haven't grasped the concept - thats a failing on our
part. We have just entered beta and so there are definitely a few things that
need refining. I really appreciate the feedback however, and will take an
action to review our messaging. Thanks.

~~~
jbob2000
Thanks for the response! Hey, this is what betas are for!

I know that Groupon is on its way out, so maybe this is next! Good luck to
you!

------
weego
The scrolling on that site is weird. I guess a mix of easing and speed being
too strong.

